# Technician Required



## LizP (Oct 17, 2011)

I am looking at importing coffee pod machines from Italy and therefore need to get in touch with anyone that could offer repair/servicing for these machines. I am located in Sheffield so someone close to this area would be preffered.

Is anyone out there interested or could you recommend someone please??


----------

